

Hacker News without the Hacker News (on Meteor) - gerrys0
http://hn.meteor.com/

======
nloui
cool! have you (or have you considered) open sourcing this?

~~~
zacharydenton
Yeah, the code's on GitHub:
[https://github.com/zacharydenton/hackernews](https://github.com/zacharydenton/hackernews)

p.s. thanks for posting this, gerrys0

